# New HD Channels?



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Satellite Guys US showing that there maybe
3 new HD channels coming to Platinum HD next week
one being EPIX HD from Viacom, MGM, and Lionsgate

I just saw this posted somewhere.. I don't know how true this is.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Supposedly, Fox Soccer Channel HD and BBC HD have been uplinked...


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

New ones to Platinum HD eh? Would be nice if one was FSC+ HD,


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

The rumours at Satellite Guys has the following possibilities:

EPIX HD, TruTV (maybe), Hallmark (maybe), Sportsman's Channel, BBC America, FOX Soccer Channel, E!, Encore Indie, Encore Retro, QVC HD

So far no talk of ESPNU or TCM HD variants.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

commodore_dude said:


> New ones to Platinum HD eh? Would be nice if one was FSC+ HD,


Have to wait until Mar 1, at least.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

We have to wait for that one (FSC+ HD) till march and will see how much we gonna have to pay for this channel.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Conway said:


> Satellite Guys US showing that there maybe
> 3 new HD channels coming to Platinum HD next week
> one being EPIX HD from Viacom, MGM, and Lionsgate
> 
> I just saw this posted somewhere.. I don't know how true this is.


Dish Network Uplink report:

363 TMP15 MPEG4 HD 129°W

365 TMP14 MPEG4 HD 129°W

367 TMP65 MPEG4 HD 129°W

TMP HD in the Platinum range


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

space86 said:


> Dish Network Uplink report:
> 
> 363 TMP15 MPEG4 HD 129°W
> 
> ...


Uplink Channel Station
TMP15 363 - Indieplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum
TMP14 365 - Retroplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum
TMP65 367 - Epix HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum 
TMP64 9430 - Tru TV HD [MPEG4 HD] 
TMP58 9447 - QVC HD [MPEG4 HD]
TMP63 9448 - Outdoor Channel HD [MPEG4 HD] 
TMP10 9450 - BBC America HD [MPEG4 HD] 
TMP59 9474 - E! HD [MPEG4 HD] 
TMP60 9482 - Hallmark (E) HD [MPEG4 HD] 
TMP61 9483 - Sportman  [MPEG4 HD]
TMP13 9512 - Showtime West HD [MPEG4 HD] 
TMP62 9520 - Fox Soccer Channel HD [MPEG4 HD]

Channel Station
296 - TWITR [MPEG4 SD] 
550 - OLYM1 [MPEG4 SD] 
551 - OLYM2 [MPEG4 SD] 
552 - OLYM3 [MPEG4 SD]

Maybe the 10th will be a Very good day.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

This should force DirecTV to increase their HD lineup
as well, competition can be real good thing


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

> TMP58 9447 - QVC HD [MPEG4 HD]


Mrs Olguy is going to be thrilled :lol:


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

No ESPNUHD? Seriously?! Pretty pathetic considering it probably has more HD content than half of those channels combined.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

ENDContra said:


> No ESPNUHD? Seriously?! Pretty pathetic considering it probably has more HD content than half of those channels combined.


I thought that as well, I wonder if ESPN is having a 
programming dispute with Dish


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ENDContra said:


> No ESPNUHD? Seriously?! Pretty pathetic considering it probably has more HD content than half of those channels combined.


Would like to have it, but FoxScoccerChannel will have Plenty of Soccer and Rugby in HD. I would bet good money that FSC and ESPNU will be about equal on HD content.
ESPNU will be onhold, until Charlie and ESPN make up or at least stop fighting.
QVC HD, is just one more shopping channel to block out.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Would like to have it, but FoxScoccerChannel will have Plenty of Soccer and Rugby in HD. I would bet good money that FSC and ESPNU will be about equal on HD content.
> ESPNU will be onhold, until Charlie and ESPN make up or at least stop fighting.
> QVC HD, is just one more shopping channel to block out.


Dish Network favorites lists are great you can have
the guide just show the channels you watch.

I have a favorites list for news, movies, local channels, 
and all around favorite channels like comedy central and FX


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

space86 said:


> Dish Network favorites lists are great you can have
> the guide just show the channels you watch.
> 
> I have a favorites list for news, movies, local channels,
> and all around favorite channels like comedy central and FX


Favorites are cool, but I lock out all the shopping channels, and infomercial channels so I don't even have to see them in the SUB menu, all those channels from 218-230, I never have to even see them. Every so often channels like 134 and 123 appear, that just sell crap, I block those out as well. 
I use the map down channels, and lock out the SD version of a channel so I don't even see it, and I don't get double channels, TOON, is the only HD station I lock out in the map down area.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

space86 said:


> I thought that as well, I wonder if ESPN is having a
> programming dispute with Dish


DirecTV hasn't shown any signs of launching ESPNUHD either... Time Warner has had it now (at least in my area) for at least a year.

Something fishy must be going on because I find it very surprising that neither DirecTV nor Dish has even hinted really about a launch date for ESPNUHD.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Epix as a Platinum channel? That would be great. I presumed it would be a premium channel.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

So I'm guessing that if you currently have HD Absolute these will all be red channels in the guide when they go live.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm.

Indieplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum, Retroplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum, and Epix HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum. Could this mean that free Platinum isn't a lifetime deal, but might revert back to a premium charge at some point? It's the only "metal" name left.

Oh, I guess I should say something nice about the prospect of BBCA-HD. Better late than never.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

mdewitt said:


> So I'm guessing that if you currently have HD Absolute these will all be red channels in the guide when they go live.


The Platinum adds, Absolute users may get them. The others, no way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you look at the Dish Web site... the way it is worded for Platinum HD... it seems to imply that the inclusion of Platinum w/ HD for new customers is a temporary thing... which implies that at any point it could revert back to being an additional charge.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

So what's next, the Heavy Metal HD Package?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Indieplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum, Retroplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum, and Epix HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum. Could this mean that free Platinum isn't a lifetime deal, but might revert back to a premium charge at some point? It's the only "metal" name left.
> 
> Oh, I guess I should say something nice about the prospect of BBCA-HD. Better late than never.


I coud be wrong about them being in the Platinum package.
I put Platinum after those channes as they only have a 3XX channel, none of them were in a 9XXX area. Normally when they add a channel to the Top 200 or To[250, its added to the 9xxx channels as well, when its a Platinum channel they are only in the upper 3XX's.
I could be wrong, there was lots of movement on those uplink pages. These last changes seemed to be sticking and all these channels were also uplinked into the Latino Packages, which is a good sign. 
Come on Feb 10th.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD are new Starz channels
http://hd.engadget.com/2009/10/21/starz-launching-5-new-hd-channels-next-year/


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

russ9 said:


> IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD are new Starz channels
> http://hd.engadget.com/2009/10/21/starz-launching-5-new-hd-channels-next-year/


Just wonder what package they will put those in, those Particular Channels don't have the "Starz" as part of the name. Kind of like the Encore channels. The channel numbers applied to those 3 Channels still looks like Platinum channels, right in the middle of Platinum.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

russ9 said:


> IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD are new Starz channels
> http://hd.engadget.com/2009/10/21/starz-launching-5-new-hd-channels-next-year/


I think these are Encore Channels. If you look at the schedules for these channels, all of the movies shown are now being shown on the various Encore channels. The only difference, these channels are in HD. Also, if you do a search for Encore IndiePlex or Encore RetroPlex (There is also Encore MoviePlex) they all show up under the Encore brand.

As fro EPIX, on Fios it is a separate premium channel. I am not sure if DISH will include it in normal HD packaging or offer it separately. So, for those in HD Gold AT 250 + Platinum I suspect that That at least IndiePlex and RetroPlex will be part of their subscription price. DISH has to do something to revive the higher tier with the demise of Voom.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The web site for the "plex" channels is *here*.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Interesting, sort of a new "tier",though movieplex is Encore wam.

Next on PerPlex: "We Have No Idea" A story of speculation, where people known as "The Posters" unravel clues in order to reveal the truth behind mysterious signals from space.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm somewhat doubtful now since Epix was removed on the last uplink report if I'm not mistaken. IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD will still be nice.


----------



## wafflejuice (Jun 13, 2009)

Adam Richey said:


> I'm somewhat doubtful now since Epix was removed on the last uplink report if I'm not mistaken. IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD will still be nice.


The SD channel was removed, the HD channel remains (TMP65) and is among those given Dish Latino channel numbers in the last uplink, which is said not to happen if they have no plans to turn it on.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

wafflejuice said:


> The SD channel was removed, the HD channel remains (TMP65) and is among those given Dish Latino channel numbers in the last uplink, which is said not to happen if they have no plans to turn it on.


Yep. All of the HD versions are still in the latest Uplink, and all have been assigned to the Dish Latino Package.
I still Think that Indieplex HD, Retroplex HD, and Epix HD, will be Platinum channels. Just because of the groupings of the channel numbers, they are right in the middle of the Platinum channels 363,365,367. 
If they were Encore, they would be 348,349,350 instead or if they were Starz channels, 356,357,358.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yep. All of the HD versions are still in the latest Uplink, and all have been assigned to the Dish Latino Package.
> I still Think that Indieplex HD, Retroplex HD, and Epix HD, will be Platinum channels. Just because of the groupings of the channel numbers, they are right in the middle of the Platinum channels 363,365,367.
> If they were Encore, they would be 348,349,350 instead or if they were Starz channels, 356,357,358.


IMHO it makes sense that they would be in Platinum if Dish wants Platinum to have some value as a separate package for which they might someday again charge $10. Right now Platinum just doesn't offer enough to attract people but the offer (according to footnote 3 supposedly limited to new customers only which we know isn't true) clearly says the regular price is $10:








At a minimum it makes people think if they have a regular package and pay for HD, they get some meaningful programming with the $10 HD fee.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So when is this supposed to happen? The new channels, I mean?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> So when is this supposed to happen? The new channels, I mean?


Some predict February 10, some March. Me, I go with "soon" as I understand the word related to Dish Network:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

:lol: Been here long enough to know your definition of "soon". :lol:

Hope it's on the 10th or "soon" thereafter. :sure:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDG said:


> :lol: Been here long enough to know your definition of "soon". :lol:
> 
> Hope it's on the 10th or "soon" thereafter. :sure:


Soon is one of those HATE words, when it comes to new launchs.
Only reason people, are thinking or Hoping its the 10th, as Fox Soccer Channel, had announced it was going to be on Dish Feb 10th in HD. Hours afterwards, the changed the popup. So... most are thinking that Fox jumped the gun and Dish wants to announce all the channels at one time.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Soon is one of those HATE words, when it comes to new launchs.
> Only reason people, are thinking or Hoping its the 10th, as Fox Soccer Channel, had announced it was going to be on Dish Feb 10th in HD. Hours afterwards, the changed the popup. So... most are thinking that Fox jumped the gun and Dish wants to announce all the channels at one time.


I know, I know ... it'll happen when it happens. But some of us are dyed-in-the-wool optimists.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDG said:


> I know, I know ... it'll happen when it happens. But some of us are dyed-in-the-wool optimists.


OH same here, I have the Aston Villa vs Woman U game set to autotune on Wednesday. Just in case.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Rumor Alert from Satelliteguys.us


TRUTV hd
FOX SOCCER CHANNEL HD
Retro Hd
BBC America hd
E! Entertainment Television HD
Indie Hd
Sportsman hd
Hallmark HD
Showtime HD (west) 

Some are launching on Wednesday and some are coming on Thursday. 

You heard it here FIRST at SatelliteGuys


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

space86 said:


> You heard it here FIRST at SatelliteGuys


Not that it matters, but actually you read the rumor first over there, then posted it for us over here. And according to my feeble memory, the Wednesday thing was first discussed in this forum in this 1/29/2010 post:


AlexT said:


> http://foxsoccer.channelfinder.net/start-v2.asp
> 
> On *Feb 10th* FSC HD will be added to Dish Network's Top 250 and above on channels 149 and 877, according to the link above.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

space86 said:


> Rumor Alert from Satelliteguys.us
> 
> TRUTV hd
> FOX SOCCER CHANNEL HD
> ...


Indieplex HD *Check*
Retroplex HD *Check*
Tru TV HD *Check*
BBC America HD *Check*
E! HD *Check*
Hallmark HD *Check*
Sportman *Check*
Showtime West HD *Check*
Fox Soccer Channel HD *Check*

So these are uplinked, and ready, and we will have to see.
Epix HD 
QVC HD ( useless channel)
Outdoor Channel HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

space86 said:


> You heard it here FIRST at SatelliteGuys


I'm fairly certain that I've never read anything first at Satellite Guys... so that's an inaccurate statement 

I definitely read it first at DBSTalk, because that's where the post was that I read!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

phrelin said:


> IMHO it makes sense that they would be in Platinum if Dish wants Platinum to have some value as a separate package for which they might someday again charge $10. Right now Platinum just doesn't offer enough to attract people but the offer (according to footnote 3 supposedly limited to new customers only which we know isn't true) clearly says the regular price is $10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day it would make sense to end it, as they say a price on there and the promotion will end just like the phone line credit "promotion". (corrected it to be opinion based not a factual statement)

I asked this in another thread but where is the bandwidth for these coming from?


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm fairly certain that I've never read anything first at Satellite Guys... so that's an inaccurate statement
> 
> I definitely read it first at DBSTalk, because that's where the post was that I read!


LOL dont think so but if it makes you feel better, more power to ya!


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

am7crew said:


> LOL dont think so but if it makes you feel better, more power to ya!


:biggthump :biggthump :biggthump :biggthump :biggthump


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm fairly certain that I've never read anything first at Satellite Guys... so that's an inaccurate statement


Maybe YOU haven't, but usually info like this is posted 1st at SatelliteGuys!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Tony S said:


> Maybe YOU haven't, but usually info like this is posted 1st at SatelliteGuys!


Stewart just waits for somebody to post the info. Like Post #8 in this Thread, info was dugout from 8 or 9 different uplink reports, what a bugger those things are, from Sat Guys, but posted here so Lazy Bums like Stewart can read it HERE 1st.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So, does reading info some place first get you the channels any quicker?

Modern and especially corporate America seems to put a lot of emphasis on being "first"... sometimes at the expense of being right... and it doesn't seem to get anything to anyone any faster, since channels come online when they come online regardless of where or from whom I read it.

I could post "you read it first" for everything I ever post... but in the end, what does that posturing really mean?

I'm pretty sure when any new HD channels go live, I'll find out on my Dish receiver long before I ever read a post online about it... and I won't feel the need to call everyone I know and exclaim how I noticed the channels first


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It happens when it happens, and not before.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDG said:


> It happens when it happens, and not before.


DON'T say that. Its going to be raining tomorrow, I had already changed things around on the work schedue, just to make sure I can be sitting in front of MY TV tomorrow, so I can see FSC go HD.:hurah:
We want it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> DON'T say that. Its going to be raining tomorrow, I had already changed things around on the work schedue, just to make sure I can be sitting in front of MY TV tomorrow, so I can see FSC go HD.:hurah:
> We want it sooner rather than later.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

My source confirmed with me that these channels would be launched tomorrow, 02-10-10, around 5pm eastern time. 

Sportsman HD 
Hallmark HD
Showtime HD west
TruTV HD
Fox Soccer Channel HD
Retro HD
Indie HD
BBC America HD
E! Entertainment HD


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MSoper72 said:


> My source confirmed with me that these channels would be launched tomorrow, 02-10-10, around 5pm eastern time.
> 
> Sportsman HD
> Hallmark HD
> ...


How do you cross your fingers on this here gizmo?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If it happens, I'm sure they'll announce it with a lot of fanfare - you know, emails, news releases, Charlie at a news conference, one of those 2 am recordings on Friday we don't want, etc.

Oh, I forgot. It's Dish Network. It'll be done secretly. And everyone who watched last night's Tech Forum wil be surprised.

Fortunately, I belong to this forum.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

phrelin said:


> If it happens, I'm sure they'll announce it with a lot of fanfare - you know, emails, news releases, Charlie at a news conference, one of those 2 am recordings on Friday we don't want, etc.
> 
> Oh, I forgot. It's Dish Network. It'll be done secretly. And everyone who watched last night's Tech Forum wil be surprised.


Thats the truth.. They hardly announce anything. They just love to surprise you. :lol:


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Not to throw cold water on tomorrow's event. But, because the 61.5 satellite is going the way of the old 129 satellite, the new HD will only be on the 72.7 (Eastern Arc) satellite and the 129 (Western Arc) satellite. None of these new channels are going on 110 or 119. Up to now, DISH put HD on 61.5, 72.7 and 129, but it looks like this practice is at an end for the time being.

So, effected satellite owners may have to have DISH come in and install a 1000.4 dish. Also, it may be possible to redirect a 61.5 wing Dish 500 to 129, if there is enough line of sight. Much more of this discussion is going on at the SatelliteGuys web site under the Uplink Reports section.


----------



## sepaperson (Jan 17, 2010)

129 not accessible to most of NE, Mid-Atlantic area, thus the reason for 61.5. I can see them waiting until they reposition another satellite to 61.5 as previously noted in FCC filing but if they expect people here to get 129, ain't happening since it is too low on the horizon. 61.5 not going anywhere unless they want to lose a lot of customers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

nmetro said:


> Not to throw cold water on tomorrow's event. But, because the 61.5 satellite is going the way of the old 129 satellite, the new HD will only be on the 72.7 (Eastern Arc) satellite and the 129 (Western Arc) satellite. None of these new channels are going on 110 or 119. Up to now, DISH put HD on 61.5, 72.7 and 129, but it looks like this practice is at an end for the time being.
> 
> So, effected satellite owners may have to have DISH come in and install a 1000.4 dish. Also, it may be possible to redirect a 61.5 wing Dish 500 to 129, if there is enough line of sight. Much more of this discussion is going on at the SatelliteGuys web site under the Uplink Reports section.


Yeah, the only puzzle is why folks over there are surprised since they get all that insider info.

The issue for Dish is how many HD subscribers who don't have 129° or 72.7° are going to care if they don't have Sportsman HD, Hallmark HD, Showtime HD west, TruTV HD, Fox Soccer Channel HD, BBC America HD and E! Entertainment HD.

And it's tough to care about Retro HD and Indie HD since most people don't even know they exist.

I'll basically be a happy camper with BBCA HD while the rest range from "eh" to "who cares." I know others care about the Fox Soccer Channel HD. I can't remember anyone asking about any of the other channels in this big addition.

I'll still be advocating for the Rainbow Media channels and PBS in HD but I'm not anticipating either soon.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

For me, its BBCA and FSC, and the other channels are, oh ok, thats cool.
Been waiting for BBCA since they Launched and forgot to sign carriers and FSC has just come about with adverstising HD.
Lucky for me, both houses are Wet Coast based, so 129 is all I need. I misspelled West on purpose today.
So who gets to start the new Thread tomorrow, saying there active?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MSoper72 said:


> Thats the truth.. They hardly announce anything. They just love to surprise you. :lol:


We were talking about that in the Fox Soccer Channel HD thread.
One person just found out, that Dish likes to surprise people and had to have his system reauthorized so he could finally get FX in HD. 10 months after the launch there are still users who are still not getting FX, MSNBC, Speed and other channels in HD, thats just crazy.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

BOOOOO!

Damn this stinks


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jorossian said:


> BOOOOO!
> 
> Damn this stinks


All that means the Wolverhampton game will be the 1st in HD, and the Aston Villia vs Woman U game will be on in HD at 5pm Pacific. Not the end of the world and better than nothing. Granted most other times they have turned on the channels it was around 1pm Eastern time. I would be checking the forums, if you aren't near your reciever during the day.
Now if we can get FoxMo and DIY, I don't think I would be watching a SD channel then.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

I just had my system installed in August. They put up a 110/119 and a 61.5 for HD. Why didn't they put up an eastern arc dish 6 months ago when I signed up? I just called, I have my upgrade scheduled for Saturday. It'll cost 15 bucks since I'm still on the free 9 months of DHPP.

Bummer


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> We were talking about that in the Fox Soccer Channel HD thread.
> One person just found out, that Dish likes to surprise people and had to have his system reauthorized so he could finally get FX in HD. 10 months after the launch there are still users who are still not getting FX, MSNBC, Speed and other channels in HD, thats just crazy.


I don't know what DirecTV does... but I know Time Warner is VERY similar in this regard. My father is on cable, and I routinely tell him about channels I read about on AVSForum before he finds out he has them. I am always confused when companies don't make announcements to their customers about changes in the lineup.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't know what DirecTV does... but I know Time Warner is VERY similar in this regard. My father is on cable, and I routinely tell him about channels I read about on AVSForum before he finds out he has them. I am always confused when companies don't make announcements to their customers about changes in the lineup.


At least they show up in the guide. Last May, there were lots of users who didn't see the channels in the guide, and had no idea. 
As a matter of a fact one user just found out Today, that FX was a HD channel. He found it out, while we were talking about FSC in HD.

I find the new HD channels as I use the map downs and always lock out the SD channel and when I see a double, oh wow, Dish launched new channels.
I will be checking all day tomorrow, waiting for 149 to have SD and HD.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

nmetro said:


> Not to throw cold water on tomorrow's event. But, because the 61.5 satellite is going the way of the old 129 satellite, the new HD will only be on the 72.7 (Eastern Arc) satellite and the 129 (Western Arc) satellite. None of these new channels are going on 110 or 119. Up to now, DISH put HD on 61.5, 72.7 and 129, but it looks like this practice is at an end for the time being.
> 
> So, effected satellite owners may have to have DISH come in and install a 1000.4 dish. Also, it may be possible to redirect a 61.5 wing Dish 500 to 129, if there is enough line of sight. Much more of this discussion is going on at the SatelliteGuys web site under the Uplink Reports section.


So are you saying that if, like me, you only have the 110/119 and the 61.5, you will not see any new HD channels? Is that official from Dish?


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

MarkoC said:


> So are you saying that if, like me, you only have the 110/119 and the 61.5, you will not see any new HD channels? Is that official from Dish?


99.9% that makes it unofficial...


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> So are you saying that if, like me, you only have the 110/119 and the 61.5, you will not see any new HD channels? Is that official from Dish?


No. It means that 61.5 is on its last leg, just like 129 was about a year ago. DISH is in the process of launching a new satellite to eventually replace the 61.5 satellite. In the meantime, DISH set up a satellite spot at 72.7, which effectively became the eastern United States equivalent of the 129 satellite. The 72.7 is sometimes referred to the Eastern Arc, the 129 is sometimes referred to as the Western Arch.

Since the activation of 72.7, new installed in teh east get a DISH which receives 72.7/110/119, unless they have locals on 61.5, then they get a DISH (or combination of two dishes) which has 61.5/72.7/110/119. In the western US, new installs get a DISH which receives 110/119/129.

So, to resolve this issue, subscribers should have their DISH configuration updated. Also, if s subscriber has the monthly equipment protection plan (now $6), they can have DISH come out and do the replacement for $15.

What I just posted here is more or less summarized from a discussion going on on the SatelliteGuys web site.

So, people will still be able to get HD. They may have to do an DISH replacement/upgrade to get it on legacy set ips of 61.5/110/119.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Uplink Channel Station
> TMP15 363 - Indieplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum
> TMP14 365 - Retroplex HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum
> TMP65 367 - Epix HD [MPEG4 HD] Platinum
> ...


363 - Indieplex HD
365 - Retroplex HD
9430 - Tru TV HD 
9450 - BBC America HD 
9474 - E! HD 
9482 - Hallmark (E)] 
9483 - SportmanHD]
9512 - Showtime West HD 
9520 - Fox Soccer Channel HD

All the map downs work too, Sportsman is mapped down to 285.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MSoper72 said:


> My source confirmed with me that these channels would be launched tomorrow, 02-10-10, around 5pm eastern time.
> 
> Sportsman HD
> Hallmark HD
> ...


Right channels, wrong time. They are all LIVE RIGHT NOW

363 - Indieplex HD
365 - Retroplex HD
9430 - Tru TV HD 
9450 - BBC America HD 
9474 - E! HD 
9482 - Hallmark (E)] 
9483 - SportmanHD]
9512 - Showtime West HD 
9520 - Fox Soccer Channel HD

All the map downs work too, Sportsman is mapped down to 285


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Dish HD channels are up online now for viewing. Hope you all enjoy BBC HD and Hallmark HD and the others. They are online now.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Supposedly, Fox Soccer Channel HD and BBC HD have been uplinked...


They're on today!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Would like to have it, but FoxScoccerChannel will have Plenty of Soccer and Rugby in HD. I would bet good money that FSC and ESPNU will be about equal on HD content.
> ESPNU will be onhold, until Charlie and ESPN make up or at least stop fighting.
> QVC HD, is just one more shopping channel to block out.


Lots of people watch QVC. U-verse had QVC in HD back in 2008.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Lots of people watch QVC. U-verse had QVC in HD back in 2008.


Well they didn't waste bandwidth on it so far today. Yes it does have a big following.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't have them yet! was told they should be done up-loading by 5pm


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> I don't have them yet! was told they should be done up-loading by 5pm


Do a test switch or reboot. See if that helps.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

Question:

I have a 119/110 and 61.5 setup. I need to keep my 119/110 for my Locals on 110 and my latino and italian programming on 119.

Can't I just re-aim my 61.5 dish to 72.7 and be alright or do I absolutely need to have a service call to put up the eastern arc dish and tie it to my 110/119?

I believe the 129 is too low on the horizon for my setup which is why the installer didn't use that for my HD. Is the 72.7 somehow not compatible with a 110/119 setup?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jorossian said:


> Question:
> 
> I have a 119/110 and 61.5 setup. I need to keep my 119/110 for my Locals on 110 and my latino and italian programming on 119.
> 
> ...


It isn't that it wouldn't be compatible... as much as it wouldn't be a proper swap.

In the "olden" days... everyone had 110/119 and the "wing" 61.5 and 129 were interchangeable for the most part.

The new "eastern arc" is 61.5/72.7/77 and meant to be a direct counterpart to 110/119/129.

Dish really didn't account for people on 110/119/61.5 situations in this latest endeavor (due in large part to some problems at the 61.5 location).

So... having a 110/119/72.7 might gain you the new HD but might lose something else that is on 61.5 or 129.

Without looking at a list of the SATs and cross-referencing what channels are where, I couldn't say... but I'd be surprised if it were that easy a swap.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

All I get on 61.5 are my HD nationals. We don't get HD locals here in Rochester so I'm not tied to it for local HD...

I'd love to just re-aim it right now so I can watch the games tonight instead of waiting for a $15 tech service which might not be neccesary.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jorossian said:


> All I get on 61.5 are my HD nationals. We don't get HD locals here in Rochester so I'm not tied to it for local HD...
> 
> I'd love to just re-aim it right now so I can watch the games tonight instead of waiting for a $15 tech service which might not be neccesary.


Maybe I wasn't as clear as I meant to be, and I know it is VERY confusing as Dish doesn't make it easy.

110/119/129 is a good config.
61.5/72.7/77 is a good config.

110/119/61.5 is no longer a good config with today's HD additions.

BUT... you can't just swap 61.5 for 72.7 without considering what else you might lose. Dish didn't design their "mirroring" of the "arcs' to allow you to just pick one...

Consider... Dish figures anyone with 72.7 also has 77 and 61.5... so there's stuff on 61.5 that is not on 72.7 or 77... which means if you drop 61.5 for 72.7, who knows what you might be watching today that might be gone after that swap.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Maybe I wasn't as clear as I meant to be, and I know it is VERY confusing as Dish doesn't make it easy.
> 
> 110/119/129 is a good config.
> 61.5/72.7/77 is a good config.
> ...


Thanks for the info Stu. I'll check on the dishuser site and see what's what between 61 and 72 to see if it's viable.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Well obviously I am not very happy with this. I used to have the 110/119/129 and a second dish for the 61.5. I wasn't getting very good signal strength on the 129 so a Dish installer took off the part of the dish that received the 129. He said that all the same channels were on the 61.5 with a stronger signal so I didn't need the 129. It now appears I do. What are the odds I will get someone to come out and go up on my snow covered roof to fix this?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> Well obviously I am not very happy with this. I used to have the 110/119/129 and a second dish for the 61.5. I wasn't getting very good signal strength on the 129 so a Dish installer took off the part of the dish that received the 129. He said that all the same channels were on the 61.5 with a stronger signal so I didn't need the 129. It now appears I do. What are the odds I will get someone to come out and go up on my snow covered roof to fix this?


Sounds like Dish will be upgrading lots of Dish's out there.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Sounds like Dish will be upgrading lots of Dish's out there.


Yes, fortunately for Dish the new HDs will help them get to their goal of having customers on the two arcs. Unfortunately for their customers there's a delay in getting the new channels and ...of course... the charge.:eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess it depends on how many folks are out there with the 110/119/61.5 config.

IF there are a lot, then Dish might want to wait until they get their new bird at 61.5 to help out.

IF they don't have time for that OR they want to force the east/west arc situation... then they'll have to be ready to schedule a lot of upgrades... and I don't think these should be upgrades that people have to pay for, considering that they were installed without the customer getting to choose in most cases.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

So what packages are the new channels a part of?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

archer75 said:


> So what packages are the new channels a part of?


Indie and Retro, look like they are Platinum. The other HD channels are in the same package as thier SD counterparts.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I did both! Still a no go! I have the 61.5 dish so I guess I am SOL!



GrumpyBear said:


> Do a test switch or reboot. See if that helps.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> I did both! Still a no go! I have the 61.5 dish so I guess I am SOL!


If you don't have DHPP on your account, add it now, and then call to see if you can get a new Dish.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I am sorry but what is DHPP? I have been with dish for over 16 years I hope that means something to them when I call!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

DHPP, is Dish home protection Plan, costs 5.99 a month. If you don't have it on your account now, add it via website, then call in, about getting the proper dish setup. It could save you money


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I don’t really understand this. Being a customer for over fifteen years I have to pay a bribe to have this done so that I get the channels I am should be getting and paying for that are in my package? I just sent an email to the CEO asking for some help on this issue. I talked to dish using the chat and went nowhere.

If I have to I will have to look at other options for my television.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> I don't really understand this. Being a customer for over fifteen years I have to pay a bribe to have this done so that I get the channels I am should be getting and paying for that are in my package? I just sent an email to the CEO asking for some help on this issue. I talked to dish using the chat and went nowhere.
> 
> If I have to I will have to look at other options for my television.


Yes it does kind of SUCK to have to pay $22 for a new dish upgrade to view these channels.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> DHPP, is Dish home protection Plan, costs 5.99 a month. If you don't have it on your account now, add it via website, then call in, about getting the proper dish setup. It could save you money


On 1-Feb, the $5.99 DHPP flew into a fire and started a new life as the $6/month Service Plan. That plan now has its own $25 termination charge.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerService/DHPPwarranty/default.aspx
To remove DISH Service Plan from your account, please click here and log into your account. A $25.00 cancellation fee may apply.

MAY apply means if you cancel right away according to Terms & Conditions link:

If You cancel this Plan within the first thirty (30) days
after receipt of this Plan, You will be charged a cancellation fee of $25.00.

Be sure to keep the plan active for a month!


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

What about those of us with HD only packages like Turbo Bronze or whatever it is now called?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

So, Dish added HD that not all subs can get to see without new/different equipment??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> So, Dish added HD that not all subs can get to see without new/different equipment??


Yes, but it is debatable just how many folks are actually in that group of customers who aren't properly configured.

If you are, then it's a bad thing that I feel Dish should rectify... but I don't think the majority of Dish's customers are having this problem.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

722921 said:


> What about those of us with HD only packages like Turbo Bronze or whatever it is now called?


You get nothing. Wait. Absolute HD gets the two that went to Platinum.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yes, but it is debatable just how many folks are actually in that group of customers who aren't properly configured.
> 
> If you are, then it's a bad thing that I feel Dish should rectify... but I don't think the majority of Dish's customers are having this problem.


For the East Coast customers, wasn't 110/119 and a 61.5 wing standard operating procedure for quite a long time? EA only came up what, last February?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> For the East Coast customers, wasn't 110/119 and a 61.5 wing standard operating procedure for quite a long time? EA only came up what, last February?


Sure was. The unscientific poll that I put up is currently showing 38.10% of HD customers have this setup. That's a lot of people, some of which don't feel they should have to pay or extend their contracts.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172560


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yes, but it is debatable just how many folks are actually in that group of customers who aren't properly configured.
> 
> If you are, then it's a bad thing that I feel Dish should rectify... but I don't think the majority of Dish's customers are having this problem.


Well, I'm one of those customers. I called to tech supp yesterday, and an installer's coming today to add a wing dish. I can't complain at all about the support, but it would have been better if they'd planned ahead a bit. I'm getting quite a forest on the roof now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I 100% believe Dish should foot the bill for the arc-change here... so no mistaking where I stand on that.

The reason why I was wondering just how many are effected... is because I know I was taken off 61.5 a couple of upgrades ago to be on 129... so I wondered how many other folks had something similar.

My guess, would be that more of the affected people might be in the northeast US... but again that's just a guess, and I know some people in my area are still on 61.5.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I 100% believe Dish should foot the bill for the arc-change here... so no mistaking where I stand on that.


What 'arc-change'??? Dish added 9 channels on two satellites. That happen to be the HD satellites going forward.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm happy now. The installer just left. He swapped out my D500 and wing dishes for a D1000.4. Everything's coming from 61.5/72/77 now. I did have to pay $15, but I don't think that's objectionable. Of course, if I didn't have the 'protection plan' (protection racket?), I'd probably think differently.


----------



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

So let me understand this correctly....

Folks on the HD-Only packages will not receive these channels yet....but might in the near future? Without changing their subscription?

And for those with the "incorrect" satellite setups, we could possibly wait for a few months till Dish completes their transfer and then we dont necessarily have to swap out the dishes to receive these channels?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kktk said:


> So let me understand this correctly....
> 
> Folks on the HD-Only packages will not receive these channels yet....but might in the near future? Without changing their subscription?


IMHO that is highly unlikely. But anything is possible.


> And for those with the "incorrect" satellite setups, we could possibly wait for a few months till Dish completes their transfer and then we dont necessarily have to swap out the dishes to receive these channels?


IMHO that is highly unlikely. Anything is possible, but based on posts on these threads Dish appears to be sending installers out pretty promptly to install "arc" dishes which doesn't bode well for the sit-and-wait crowd.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Well they didn't waste bandwidth on it so far today. Yes it does have a big following.


I forgot to tell you that I got my first SHARP 37" 1080i HD set from QVC back in November 2007 in 6 payments.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

Woo hoo! I got 'em. It was a decent enough day today so I climbed up on the roof after work with a long line from my "sat-beeper" hooked to the 61.5 dish line. I was able to point the 61.5 dish to 129 (VERY LOW ON THE HORIZON - 19deg angle) and get a decent signal!

Did a check switch and there they all are! I may need to move the dish come summertime to clear some currently foliage-free trees but it may just be possible to stick with this set-up permanently. I should move it regardless as it's almost pointed directly into the back of the Dish500 pointing at 110/119. I think the signal could improve slightly just by eliminating that little issue but forget that until the snow is gone 

Right now I'm actually getting a higher signal meter reading for the 129 than I did for the 61 but I don't know if they work on the same scale. Odd since the 61.5 has a perfectly clear line of sight very high up on the horizon.... unexpected.

FSC HD and BBCAHD look OUTSTANDING!!! I'm a happy camper again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> What 'arc-change'??? Dish added 9 channels on two satellites. That happen to be the HD satellites going forward.


It's a change because this is the first time Dish has made the 110/119/61.5 config not get all the HD channels available... and Dish themselves were installing these configurations for customers in the past couple of years.

It'd be different for someone who self-installs and picked his own SATs... but then that guy could go switch his SATs on his own...

But for Dish-installed customers, it isn't like Dish installers let you pick the satellites... they usually point to one set of SATs or another and that's what you get... so when Dish decides to force people off certain satellite configurations to get channels in packages they subscribe to already... then that's something Dish should pay for.

Now, Dish could have made a new HD+ suite and put all the new channels in that suite, and then they could argue technically that they weren't charging for channels they aren't providing... but that's not how it is.. they are including these channels in existing packages, but telling customers they have to pay again for a new install/repoint OR re-commit to a longer period to get channels that are in packages already being paid for.

It's not evil... but it isn't right in my book.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_We have way too many topics now on the same event.. so I'm closing this thread.
_ 
Please use the new thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172511 for further discussion on the newly added channels.


----------

